
In-DRAM Bulk Bitwise Execution Engine - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.09822
======
peter_d_sherman
Brilliant idea, but if ever implemented would require an absolutely
transparent audit process by as many people as possible because of security
implications...

That being said, it's a brilliant idea!

In fact, I'll do you one better -- publicly accessible CPU or CPU's inside of
each memory chip, having access to that chip's RAM...

Great idea for speed/scalability -- but to have that the requirement for
security is absolute transparency/auditability/accountability/documentation in
the engineering and manufacturing processes... No NSL's, no backdoors,
everything documented, public and auditable by everyone, etc., etc.

Which is a tremendous responsibility...

Also, cooling might become a problem...

